# Best horsey shop in Scotland



## holeymoley (13 February 2013)

So which is it?


----------



## ElleD (13 February 2013)

Opportunity, tough one! Er, I tend to go online, wherever the bargains are.....which is usually Hope Saddlery.....which isn't Scottish. Shame on me :/


----------



## ElleD (13 February 2013)

Bloody phone: supposed to say oooooo, tough one!


----------



## weesophz (13 February 2013)

ditto going online, equestrian clearance has been my best pal recently! not sure if its the best but everything equestrian in busby was pretty handy when i was there with my first pony


----------



## holeymoley (13 February 2013)

Yeah I find myself doing a lot online.  However I was in the jetset saddlery in Ayr about a year ago and it was fab.  I remember going to central saddlery a few years ago and that was good too.  They are quite a distance to travel though so only go if I'm on holiday or have lots of money! Hah.


----------



## weesophz (13 February 2013)

never been to jetset  always one of those ones my parents promised me a trip to but never went! went to derby house a few times but always found it so expensive, and again it was when i had my first pony and they rarely had anything tiny pony sized! its a shame there arent a lot of local horsey shops, would be good if they had one in the city centre in glasgow!


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 February 2013)

I think for the size of it, The Tack Room in Kinross is rather good. They have an unbelievable selection of stuff and have yet to fail me on what I wanted.  Excellent customer service. Also a second hand section, I love that. 

Central Saddlery have a lot of stuff but my recent visits I have been disappointed about the staffs attitude. Some of them are down right rude and totally disinterested in helping you. I liked it better when it was a freezing cold cow shed and just Jackie 

Conchie's pretty good too.


----------



## Emma27 (13 February 2013)

Gibb of Galston Feed Merchants in Ayrshire.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 February 2013)

I love Equikro in Edinburgh. Great selection right across the board. Also they have a wee comfy  area with free tea and coffee. we sometimes have a mini meet  there and they have got us cakes in if they know we are coming. Their sales are usually pretty good too and the staff are helpful and friendly.


----------



## alainax (13 February 2013)

I like going to;

Central saddelry
Jet set
the wee one in larkhall
decathalon 
and recently went to busby everything equetrian

Derby house in glasgow was good but now shut down. 


The only problem I now have is ive seen everything in the above 

Would love to find more horsey shops


----------



## alainax (13 February 2013)

Chestnuttymare said:



			I love Equikro in Edinburgh. Great selection right across the board. Also they have a wee comfy  area with free tea and coffee. we sometimes have a mini meet  there and they have got us cakes in if they know we are coming. Their sales are usually pretty good too and the staff are helpful and friendly.
		
Click to expand...

ooo they look good!   you may have just cost me a small fortune


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 February 2013)

Sorry  but it is worth a visit. They have gift type stuff too, ornaments and jewellery etc (have you been to Scotnorth events)


----------



## alainax (13 February 2013)

Chestnuttymare said:



			Sorry  but it is worth a visit. They have gift type stuff too, ornaments and jewellery etc (have you been to Scotnorth events)
		
Click to expand...

weather looks crap tomorrow... I might end up there  

Ive not been to the events, and really fancy a horsey necklace.. gah! im blaming you if i come back with a car load of stuff


----------



## Chestnuttymare (14 February 2013)

drat, wish i had put on a disclaimer lol. we should have a wee scottish hho meet there one day!


----------



## alainax (14 February 2013)

Chestnuttymare said:



			drat, wish i had put on a disclaimer lol. we should have a wee scottish hho meet there one day!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan


----------



## measles (14 February 2013)

Hazelden is good for high end purchasing - or maybe mostly browsing!


----------



## Brightbay (14 February 2013)

I end up driving down to JetSet if I need anything.

There used to be a much more convenient JetSet up at a garden centre near Bishopbriggs, but I don't know if it's still there.

There's Crocketts in the centre of Glasgow for emergency replacement hoof picks/vetwrap/grooming kit.

I get most stuff online now, tbh, but for boots and hats, you really need to try on before buying.


----------



## threeponies (14 February 2013)

The Jetset at the garden centre became the Glasgow Derby House.  There is now Equistore in that shop, at Dobbies in Milngavie.  MJR Equine Supplies in in Kirkintilloch near Bishopbriggs, does hats,feed bedding etc


----------



## Caol Ila (14 February 2013)

We should have a Scottish HHO meet up somewhere.

The big country store thing in Strathaven has a decent selection of stuff.  I always thought the Derby House in Glasgow was a bit pants and wasn't sorry when they closed down.  When my horse stayed nearish Milngavie, I went to that and thought it was okay.  

There's a new one just opened in Partick, on Dumbarton Rd., but last time I was in that bit of Glasgow, they were still "opening soon" but hadn't yet.  I used to live a block from there and was bummed that hadn't appeared a year or so earlier.


----------



## holeymoley (14 February 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			We should have a Scottish HHO meet up somewhere.

The big country store thing in Strathaven has a decent selection of stuff.  I always thought the Derby House in Glasgow was a bit pants and wasn't sorry when they closed down.  When my horse stayed nearish Milngavie, I went to that and thought it was okay.  

There's a new one just opened in Partick, on Dumbarton Rd., but last time I was in that bit of Glasgow, they were still "opening soon" but hadn't yet.  I used to live a block from there and was bummed that hadn't appeared a year or so earlier.
		
Click to expand...


Is this the one that's ran by the girl that used to be the manager in DH?


----------



## Merlin11 (14 February 2013)

McCash's in Perth has a good selection. I also go to the tack room at Kinross and fosterton equine and pet in Leslie.


----------



## Caol Ila (14 February 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Is this the one that's ran by the girl that used to be the manager in DH?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't a clue.  We were going into the homebrewing shop on the corner there when I spotted it.  I stood in front of the "opening soon" sign going, "Oooooh.... taaaack shop....." and my husband said that he was relieved I didn't live in that neighbourhood anymore (was bad enough being across the street from the Cotswold outdoor gear shop).


----------



## holeymoley (14 February 2013)

Haha. I don't know where it is but I remember hearing through the grape vine that the manager from DH was going to be opening her tack shop in Glasgow somewhere. I think she does online stuff just now.


----------



## Mrs Claus (14 February 2013)

equestrian clearance is a god send does everything from jods,rugs gloves show jackets and everything else u can think off


----------



## cm2581 (14 February 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Is this the one that's ran by the girl that used to be the manager in DH?
		
Click to expand...

I think she runs the shop in Rowallan. There may be another though!


----------



## Star_Piper (14 February 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			We should have a Scottish HHO meet up somewhere.

The big country store thing in Strathaven has a decent selection of stuff.  I always thought the Derby House in Glasgow was a bit pants and wasn't sorry when they closed down.  When my horse stayed nearish Milngavie, I went to that and thought it was okay.  

There's a new one just opened in Partick, on Dumbarton Rd., but last time I was in that bit of Glasgow, they were still "opening soon" but hadn't yet.  I used to live a block from there and was bummed that hadn't appeared a year or so earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts in Patrick? That's on my work route


----------



## Marydoll (15 February 2013)

The tack room kinross, very helpful staff and packed to the rafters with goodies
Equikro edinbugh nice stuff reasonable price
The shop at Boquhan estates some really nice stuff there and their sales are good


----------



## ElleD (15 February 2013)

Alaino - where's the wee one in Larkhall? That wld b v handy for me!


----------



## Jingleballs (15 February 2013)

I tend to buy most things online as there is more choice and better prices.

If I do go to at tack shop I use my local on, Glentore.  I used to livery there and although it's just a small shop, they can generally order most things in for you.


----------



## aimsymc (15 February 2013)

Best shop is without a doubt hazeldean!! The one in rowallan is also good, got a few bargains in last time i was down. another one i like is the one at kingsbarn, not sure on name but had lovely stuff though


----------



## Brightbay (15 February 2013)

The Jetset at the garden centre became the Glasgow Derby House
		
Click to expand...

It's called Jetset again now that Derby House is gone.  And it's better than when it was Derby House, IMO, their range of stuff has improved   It's just that Symington is over an hour's round trip for me.


----------



## blood_magik (18 February 2013)

hazelden's shop is too much of a temptation - I have to make sure I leave my purse at home 
I was disappointed by crocketts the last time I went.


----------



## holeymoley (18 February 2013)

Brightbay said:



			It's called Jetset again now that Derby House is gone.  And it's better than when it was Derby House, IMO, their range of stuff has improved   It's just that Symington is over an hour's round trip for me.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're mistaken. The Glasgow derby house has shut down completely. The one in Ayr was taken over by jetset again. However, the shop at the garden centre used to be jetset years ago, then derby house, and now it's equi-store.


----------



## poppet (18 February 2013)

holeymoley said:



			I think you're mistaken. The Glasgow derby house has shut down completely. The one in Ayr was taken over by jetset again. However, the shop at the garden centre used to be jetset years ago, then derby house, and now it's equi-store.
		
Click to expand...

There are garden centres at both stores. Equi store is next to Dobbies in Milngavie and Jet Set in Dundonald/Symington is next to Frasers garden Centre (who do amazing strawberry fresh cream cakes in the summer!)

There is also Crockets at the roundabouts on the way into Ayr

In Lanark next to Scottish Equi there is a large shop. Think it's called the Country Store. 

Also an amazing shop in Peebles called Millers Town and Country, also next to garden centre. There's a bit of a theme here.


----------



## lauren489 (21 February 2013)

I used to shop in Derby House every weekend and was devastated when it closed down! It was really handy for me and good because you could try things on and get to see what it really looked like rather than shopping online and guessing sizes. I heard about a new shop that opened up in Glasgow from some of the girls who used to work in Derby house but now work there. Its called Tic Tac Equestrian they dont have an actually shop yet but they do have a website and small store room where i can try stuff on. Its really good because its not to far away and the girl who works there will drop off my stuff if i cant make it in to save me on postage  They sometimes dont have things in stock but they always try to offer another product or get it for me as soon as. I cant wait until they open a shop!


----------



## dibbin (2 March 2013)

I would always recommend Saddle Up in Ardrossan  Ashley who runs it is marvellous.

www.saddlery-online.co.uk


----------



## clachan2412 (15 April 2013)

Just heard a whisper that Pets at Home have bought over Ride-away! How handy would that be


----------



## pipwat (16 April 2013)

smellies in strathaven is good as is Ruth in stonehouse & if she doesnt have what you want she gets it in for you


----------



## feisty_filly (16 April 2013)

I never ust to like millers in Dalkeith but just lately they have been pretty good!


----------



## Moody-Mare (16 April 2013)

I'm not too keen on crockets at ayr, But love Jestset in Dundonald (Used to be DH), Also love the one in at Rowallan, fist saddlery i thik it's called! Also muirmill have a wee tack shop! And there's one in Girvan too! Other than that i shop online!


----------



## Jenni_ (16 April 2013)

Millers, both Peebles and Dalkeith one 
Equikro also
And first saddlery at rowallan? Got my hat sent out to me so quickly! 

Another one up for a HHO meet - I'm Edinburgh


----------



## Feebee-Friesian (16 April 2013)

Was just at Equikro today! Didn't realise I had a tack shop so close to me. I'm also up for a HHO meet up. In Edinburgh too.


----------



## kerie (23 April 2013)

Riders at the bottom of Lanark is okay, there's also WCF up behind Tesco in Lanark that has a decent feed selection, hats, boots, rugs etc (although I'd also an agri/farm shop) or there is the Country Shop at Lawrie & Symington (auction market) again in Lanark, just out by the old race course. 

I'm pretty lazy and refuse to shop more than 15 minutes from my house - or the usual places online


----------



## MagicMelon (26 April 2013)

Norvite in Aberdeenshire is good.  Considering they're a farming type store, they have a lot of horsey stuff nowadays especially clothes.


----------



## NeverSayNever (26 April 2013)

I quite like Fosterton Pet & Equine in Leslie by Glenrothes.. they have stalls at local events too. Although tbh I buy most stuff online these days.


----------



## karinastar (29 April 2013)

Derby House in Glasgow was great - but yeah shut down now! Think they have a good online shop too!

I recently ordered rugs off a website called Tic Tac Equestrian - some great deals! I would def recommend - and the girl Lauren that runs it is fantastic!

http://www.tictacequestrian.com/


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 April 2013)

I rarely bother with actual tack shops now. My local one is so full of stuff you can never find what you need and they don't really cater for showing - mainly jumping and xc. It is also stupidly exspensive! I only ever venture there when there is something I need at the last minute - such as hoof oil, plaiting thread and jody clips as I am always losing them!

I buy a lot of Rideaway and Hope Valley Saddlery online.


----------

